# Mailaccounts für eigene Homepage



## stega (12. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage einen Mailservice für meine User anbieten. Sie sollen sich einlogen können und Mails verschicken und empfangen können. 
Kennt jemand ein gutes und einfach zu bedienendes und konfigurierendes Script, das man sich kostenlos downloaden kann?
Bisher hatte ich es mit einem Script probeirt, das aber dann gescheitert sit, da es zu viele Funktionen und Einstellungen hatte...
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Januar 2005)

Wenn es bereits bei den Einstellungen hakte, solltest du vielleicht überdenken, ob du dein Vorhaben wirklich realisieren willst ... abgesehen davon müsstest du auch erstmal einen Hoster haben, bei dem Free-Mail-Services erlaubt sind.


----------



## stega (12. Januar 2005)

ich bin mit meinem Webspace bei netbeat.de. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob dort die Möglichkeit, die du nennst besteht, ich kann mit dieser Frage aber auch ehrlich gesagt gar nichts anfangen. Was muss ich denn herausfinden, um zu wissen, ob es geht oder nicht?

Gibt es keine einfachen Systeme, die man sich downloaden kann irgendwo?


----------

